# Try this in your TT...



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

Amazing skill!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

its called auto testing they have a comp at a local car park once a year


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats the second autotest video in 24 hrs


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

That's a really impressive bit of driving 8)


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Thats the second autotest video in 24 hrs


Where's the other one?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ok so it was 48hrs how time flies
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=32727


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> ok so it was 48hrs how time flies
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=32727


Cheers


----------

